# Submit and forgive’: The dark history of the church and domestic violence



## Disir (Sep 15, 2019)

Laura was in her early 20s when she met Damien, a man regarded far and wide as a real catch.

“Damien was tall, dark and handsome, he played the drums and was the son of a high profile pastor,” Laura tells news.com.au.

“Everyone kept telling me how lucky I was to be dating him. I remember my dad telling me, ‘Wow Laura, you’ve really hit the jackpot’.”

But before long, red flags began to appear — though Laura, who had never been in a serious relationship before, says she was “naive” to see them

“Yes, we clashed a bit when it came to our personalities, but I didn’t think there was anything to worry about,” she says.

When Damien proposed 18 months later, Laura says she truly believed she was “the luckiest girl in the world”. But soon after the two young Christians tied the knot, Laura says Damien’s mood swings began to grow more noticeable.
Church’s sickening message to abused wife

Wouldn't it be better to name the counselor to prevent it from occurring again?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 15, 2019)

Disir said:


> Laura was in her early 20s when she met Damien, a man regarded far and wide as a real catch.
> 
> “Damien was tall, dark and handsome, he played the drums and was the son of a high profile pastor,” Laura tells news.com.au.
> 
> ...



For me as a Christian, a wife and a woman--this is like a triple tragedy. 

I'm so sad that she went to a broken church and received no help. I guess they forgot 1 Peter 3:7, where God says He won't even listen to the prayers of men who abuse their wives......

That man should have been brought before the church to answer for his behavior and then a court of law.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 15, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------

